# Bute vs Danilon - which is best?



## muff747 (7 February 2012)

I've heard that Danilon is better for the horses liver - anyone know if this is medically proven?


----------



## Goldenstar (7 February 2012)

I thought it was the stomach it was easier on.


----------



## muff747 (7 February 2012)

Probably both, maybe stomach short term but I heard it damages the liver long term as well.
Sorry, I meant the bute


----------



## Amymay (7 February 2012)

Danilon would always be my preference now as it's more palatable, and long term yes is kinder on their stomach.


----------



## Spook (7 February 2012)

Is Bute not much cheaper??


----------



## huntley (7 February 2012)

Danilon is better for long term use.


----------



## Wagtail (7 February 2012)

They are the same thing aren't they? Danilon is sugar coated bute. It is easier on the stomach as the coating protects the stomach and it is more fully digested in the intestine. I always get danilon as most horses don't like the taste of bute but they are fine with danilon.


----------



## touchstone (7 February 2012)

Wagtail said:



			They are the same thing aren't they? Danilon is sugar coated bute. It is easier on the stomach as the coating protects the stomach and it is more fully digested in the intestine. I always get danilon as most horses don't like the taste of bute but they are fine with danilon.
		
Click to expand...

^^^This, Danilon is bute with a sugar coating, so has the same effects on the liver etc.


----------



## muff747 (7 February 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments.
My main concern is how well (or not) the drugs are tolerated long term.
I am giving half a sachet of bute daily by syringe to my very picky TB for aches and pains.  Half a sachet is the minimum to keep him relatively comfortable, any less and he is grumpy, very grumpy by the evening and the bute has made a difference.
He's 24 so I suppose he's done well to get to this age without bute, but I don't want to damage him internally if possible.
He's on as low sugar diet as you can get, Soft Soak with a couple of handfuls of grass nuts, Pro Hoof, MSM, Devils Claw liquid.
I am giving him Equimins Fibre Digester which is a yeast supplement which did make a difference to his calmness, along with ProHoof.  But his droppings are still loose at certain times - I mean when I muck out there are normal droppings but there are still some evidence of loose ones.
Can anyone suggest anything different for him?


----------



## be positive (7 February 2012)

I asked my vet about the long term use of danilon, he said it is not  less effective with regular use, I felt it may become less so and need to be increased, he said this will not happen unless the condition deteriorates and needs more to keep the horse comfortable. Long term it is thought to be less damaging than bute and at low dosage not a problem considering the benefit it gives. 
I  believe devils claw can have damaging side effects and it may be that rather than the danilon that is upsetting your horse. 
Just read he is on bute, I would try changing, danilon is more expensive but less harmful and they usually eat it happily.


----------

